# Ejuice Me Up



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/11/13)

i thought we could use a thread like this
you can download the PC version of the juice calculator @ http://www.ejuice.breaktru.com/ and upload your recipes here

these are what i have made today
note these are just first attempts and recipes have not been tested or perfected

since im unable to upload *.Rec files i have zipped the them
please unzip and use within the program

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Thanks, Twist.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5/2/14)

I got the DIY Kit from @Oupa a while ago and just recently started dabbling in mixing my own juice. The kit comes with 36mg VG-based Nic, PG and flavouring.

I've downloaded the Ejuice Me Up software (Thanks @Tw!st3dVaP0r for the info). Just want to make sure I'm on the right track. Below is my calculation / recipe:




There are separate values for *Nicotine eJuice* and *VG *(Highlighted in yellow). So because the Nic is VG-based, would I be correct in assuming that:

The VG percentage (Circled in red) should be 100%?
The values for *Nicotine eJuice* and *VG *(Both highlighted in yellow) should be added together give me the amount of VG-based Nic I should add? In this example it would amount to 6ml.
I previously made a 5ml batch, aiming for the same nic strength but with a 50/50 PG/VG ratio, and I found the vapor production to not be so wonderful and the throat hit was a bit heavy. So I'd like to try a 40/ 60 PG/VG ratio but want to make sure that my calculations were not the problem with my 5ml batch


----------



## TylerD (5/2/14)

That looks right to me.

1. Correct
2. Correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/2/14)

On point 2 you need vg based nic and plain vg. The nicotine base will be the stuff from Oupa and vg would be glycerine that you can pick up at a pharmacy. The glycerine you get must be B.P. or USP marked. Hope this helps.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (5/2/14)

Whoops! I read Q.2 wrong. Sorry!

Exactly what @Gazzacpt said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> On point 2 you need vg based nic and plain vg. The nicotine base will be the stuff from Oupa and vg would be glycerine that you can pick up at a pharmacy. The glycerine you get must be B.P. or USP marked. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Ah that makes sense. I took it for granted that the VG-based nic is all I needed. 

Thanks alot for the info, it helps a huge amount! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (18/2/14)

hi

just want to check. Is this the correct VG? (its a bit ass-about-face)


----------



## Melinda (18/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> hi
> 
> just want to check. Is this the correct VG? (its a bit ass-about-face)
> View attachment 1368



Hi Rex, That's the one


----------



## TylerD (18/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> hi
> 
> just want to check. Is this the correct VG? (its a bit ass-about-face)
> View attachment 1368


I use the exact one!


----------



## devdev (18/2/14)

Yes, Glycerin B.P. is British Pharmacopoeia which seems to be basically the same as Glycerin USP United States Pharmacopoeia. As I understand it, Pharmacopoeia is the standard of purity. Almost like an ISO or SABS standard.

Both BP and USP should be 99% pure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/14)

Not to hijack the thread but where does one get PG from?


----------



## devdev (18/2/14)

@BhavZ Try your local dischem. I managed to get the supervisor/manager at the Over-The-Counter section to look it up on the system. He got the item code and then placed an order from the supplier.

He called me a few days later and it was there. Either that or get from @drew at Valley Vapours or @Oupa at Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/14)

devdev said:


> @BhavZ Try your local dischem. I managed to get the supervisor/manager at the Over-The-Counter section to look it up on the system. He got the item code and then placed an order from the supplier.
> 
> He called me a few days later and it was there. Either that or get from @drew at Valley Vapours or @Oupa at Vapour Mountain


Perfect

Thanks for the assist man


----------



## Space_Cowboy (18/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> hi
> 
> just want to check. Is this the correct VG? (its a bit ass-about-face)
> View attachment 1368



I got the Dolley Varden glycerine, @CraftyZA mentioned it in another thread. 




Also says glycerine BP / USP (Can't remember off hand whether it states BP or USP but it states one of them)


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

LOL, for a moment there @Space_Cowboy I thought you said you got the Dolly Parton glycerine.
I had to read it again to see what was going on.
LOL - before I realised it was Varden, I thought you were playing a prank on us
Had visions of a Dolly Parton Glycerine mixture...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (10/3/14)

Silver said:


> LOL, for a moment there @Space_Cowboy I thought you said you got the Dolly Parton glycerine.
> I had to read it again to see what was going on.
> LOL - before I realised it was Varden, I thought you were playing a prank on us
> Had visions of a Dolly Parton Glycerine mixture...



LOL!! I'm sure she could probably start her own line of glycerine


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

Hahaha probably more like a line of Silicon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (10/3/14)

Haha "naturally extracted" 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

